# Sad.. Mount Soledad Cross Will Be Purged From Veterans Memorial



## Alan Sweet (Dec 13, 2013)

I found this personally sad. I live in Alabama, but when I returned from Nam as a particularly mixed up kid; that cross became important in my life. That and a Baptist pastor who helped me solve some real problems of faith. I meditated at that cross what seemed like forever, so it has meaning to me.

I am sorry this country is losing its meaning to exist.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...red-Removed-from-Memorial-Fed-Judge-Emotional

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2013)

I grew up as a kid in San Diego, I could see that cross from my back yard, been to the top of that mountain many times. We used to go up there to party, relax, and play with the cb radios as they worked great up there. The view at night was amazing. My point is that it was a special place for me to but for different reasons. The fact that all these fanatic groups of people say we can't have anything religious on our government buildings just pisses me off, that's what this country was built on. If you don't like it you can get out of my country and go back to yours and try and tell them you don't like their religion and see how far that gets you. Here in dearborn michigan you can't have a nativity scene display, but the muslums can broadcast their prayers over loud speakers, so they can have freedom of religion but everyone else can't. Our country is screwed up and we have lost our way. The criminals have more rights than we do and we have become a godless society, which just breeds more criminals. Rant over.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

